
Doctors in Scotland Are Prescribing Nature to Their Patients - andygcook
https://www.sciencealert.com/doctors-in-scotland-are-literally-prescribing-nature-to-patients-shetland-gps-pilot-benefits-health-mental
======
rman666
There’s probably about 20,000+ titles on this, but if you’ve got a new twist,
by all means ...

